# atv trax



## Bcarlsno (Jan 4, 2009)

was wanting feedback on what users of atv's that have or have tired trax on the polaris atv. Do they come off their tracks often, Would chains be better? Looking to plow snow off small driveways and sidewalks, and also be able to push snow back onto lawns without ripping up the lawn.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well i know one thing chains are sure alot easier on the wallet than the tracks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bcarlsno;706323 said:


> was wanting feedback on what users of atv's that have or have tired trax on the polaris atv. Do they come off their tracks often, Would chains be better? Looking to plow snow off small driveways and sidewalks, and also be able to push snow back onto lawns without ripping up the lawn.


I know the Tracks are pricey as was said if you can stay off the throttle or be able to feather it somewhat you'll be fine on plowing going from Driveway to yard, I due a couple of paths in the yard and push snow back off of the drives and I always ripped up more with the blade than the chains on the ATV.

though if yoru plowing and the ground's not frozen you due want to be more mindful i you due have wheel spin.
sublime out


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the biggest thing is the maintenance on any tracked vehicle is huge imo, lots of parts to get nickeled and dimed imo


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;708264 said:


> the biggest thing is the maintenance on any tracked vehicle is huge imo, lots of parts to get nickeled and dimed imo


These are about the best out there as I have researched them a lot. very simple, low maintanance, and very sturdy and desighned for year around use in snow, sand, woods, mud ect. I have friends who have them and they are not only very durable but non stopable in the snow. The only down side is it takes a lot of power to turn them and you loose a lot of speed which to me is not an important item. If I did not have my John Deere deisel for backup I would have a set in a heartbeat. You can buy them new from 3 to 3.5 K and sometimes lucky enough to find a good set used for 1.5K.

http://www.camoplast.com/en/tracksystem/atv_track_systems/tatou_utv_description.php


----------

